

Ask HN: Which platform to create multimedia quiz - revskill

Hi, i'm new to elearning. I want to create a platform for quiz with audio (like an English listenning exam TOEFL, TOEIC,...) on the web. I've heard about HTML 5 audio, could i use it to implement for all browsers ? 
Thank you very much.
======
hayksaakian
Not all browsers support html5 audio, but there should be a shim or wrapper
with a fallback to flash out there on the internet,

